# Bible Study Where???



## puritan lad (Dec 19, 2007)

In the name of “outreach”, you can now attend a Bible Study at Hooter’s.

I guess only "legalistic" wives would object to their husbands going to a Bible Study.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 19, 2007)

These have been springing up in different parts of the country. Emergent phenomenon. Stop being so judgmental, it's not like the chicken wings had been offered to idols.


----------



## puritan lad (Dec 19, 2007)

Actually, someone defended going to Hooter's on the basis that they have the best "wings". I asked him if he could just get a "to go" order. No comment.

Of course, if they were really concerned with evangelizing the lost in Hooters, why don't they send their wives? Much safer. (My wife would give them some gospel).


----------



## jawyman (Dec 19, 2007)

I apologise, but I am a little out of the loop. Is this for real? Bible studies at Hooters?


----------



## caddy (Dec 19, 2007)

*** just sittin here shaking my head .... and laughing ****


----------



## raekwon (Dec 19, 2007)

(For the record, their wings really _are_ great . . . and I've gotten "to go" orders from Hooters before. Mmm mmm!)


----------



## Zenas (Dec 19, 2007)

I personally find the food aweful. I went a few times with my fraternity brothers pre-conversion and avoided the place like the plauge. This was not out of any sort of personal conviction or godliness, but out of the sheer fact I can't stomache bad food, and they have very bad food.


----------



## thisistim (Dec 20, 2007)

their wings are "okay" at best. i don't know about their Bible studies though.


----------



## etexas (Dec 20, 2007)

puritan lad said:


> In the name of “outreach”, you can now attend a Bible Study at Hooter’s.
> 
> I guess only "legalistic" wives would object to their husbands going to a Bible Study.



People, this does not happen to your "uncle" etexas very often, but here goes: I TRULY have nothing to say....speech-less for once.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 20, 2007)

Two questions: What if all the people were blind and they did the study in braille? Would it still be bad to financially support this institution with your money?

Also, how would this differ from going to a tribe where all the women are topless?


----------



## jawyman (Dec 20, 2007)

The one thing that did not surprise me is that it is a United Methodist Church. I believe in diversity too, but they are so diversified there is not a lot of "unitedness" in the UMC. It seems to me they do not care what you believe as long as you participate. Do any of you believe in sacrificing unity for diversity? Especially when we are speaking of God's Word.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 20, 2007)

I've had better wings frankly. The White Horse Pub in VA Beach has great wings. Their spitfire wings are delicious with a pint o' McSorley's . They present some great celtic music from time to time as well.


----------



## thisistim (Dec 20, 2007)

open hearts, open minds, open doors...


and open graves.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 20, 2007)

thisistim said:


> open hearts, open minds, open doors...
> 
> 
> and open graves.




An eloquent way of putting it.

Steve Taylor once wrote," You're so open minded that your brain leaked out." I think this could apply to this "Bible Study".


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 20, 2007)

Pergamum said:


> Two questions: What if all the people were blind and they did the study in braille? Would it still be bad to financially support this institution with your money?
> 
> Also, how would this differ from going to a tribe where all the women are topless?



Supporting them with money is probably no different than supporting businesses that advertise using similar gimmicks. Probably a matter of personal conviction--for instance, I don't eat at casinos, but I don't hold it against another if they choose to do so. The main question is one of distraction and likelihood of lusting.

But your point about topless tribes is becoming more and more appropriate even for the US. There are a lot of similar "tribes" around here.


----------



## Davidius (Dec 20, 2007)

Pergamum said:


> Two questions: What if all the people were blind and they did the study in braille? Would it still be bad to financially support this institution with your money?
> 
> Also, how would this differ from going to a tribe where all the women are topless?



Is their purpose to evangelize the waitresses (as the missionaries would be evangelizing the tribe with the topless women)? I thought it was just a bible study, in which case there are innumerable place where it could be held. 

And I don't think it would be smart to bring new Christians onto the mission field to a tribe such as the one you described, or to do evangelism at Hooters.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 20, 2007)

It would be interesting to hear about the reaction if one of the Thursday mornings they were to make Matthew 5:27-30 the text for study and discussion:



> You have heard that it was said, 'You shall not commit adultery.' But I say to you that everyone who looks at a woman with lustful intent has already committed adultery with her in his heart. If your right eye causes you to sin, tear it out and throw it away. For it is better that you lose one of your members than that your whole body be thrown into hell. And if your right hand causes you to sin, cut it off and throw it away. For it is better that you lose one of your members than that your whole body go into hell.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 20, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > Two questions: What if all the people were blind and they did the study in braille? Would it still be bad to financially support this institution with your money?
> ...



You ought to read the history of missions to Tahiti. After a number of single men fell into temptation, the mission board assigned and shipped the guys wives, after which the work progressed better.




Another question: IF you think this place is immoral, could you even order take out and support their business?


----------



## Zenas (Dec 20, 2007)

I think there's a slight differentiation here.

At Hooter's, they wear what they do to entice the men. I am not positively sure, but I don't think that topless women tribes are doing so to entice the men. They may be, sure, but I don't think so.

Also, there's a lot less risk of lust with the topless women tribe. Not to be vulgar but, *no*.


----------



## Theoretical (Dec 20, 2007)

thisistim said:


> open hearts, open minds, open doors...
> 
> 
> and open graves.


As a former United Methodist,


----------



## Theoretical (Dec 20, 2007)

Pergamum said:


> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> > Pergamum said:
> ...


For my part, I don't give Hooters business (even take out) and I think this is a really foolish idea for a Bible Study. I'm especially irritated by but not surprised that the restaurant owner is a member of that church. Hooters, no thanks - I can think of _dozens_ of better places, including a lot of regular bars.

Of course, how long before we hear about the Strip Club Bible Study?


----------



## Zenas (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, I would look around on Google and see if I could find one, but I surmise it would be a fruitless search with "strip club" in the search requirement. My bet's on that there already is such a thing.


----------



## Eoghan (Dec 25, 2007)

Here in the UK we are far more sensible. You might think of us as straight laced, stiff upper-lip cousins, trapped in the past but I tell you, you are ill informed. We take young christains converted from immoral and promiscuous lives of drugs and alcohol and send them 900 miles away to the rave capital of europe to mix with those on holiday for hedonism - for a beach mission.

I kid you not (THE MANIC BEACH PREACHERS | Independent on Sunday, The | Find Articles at BNET.com ) here's a sample from the Independant on Sunday "Short-term teams come for two weeks, and they take the blitzkrieg approach to evangelism " strolling up to drunk strangers in the West End and offering to pray for them. Long-term team members settle in Ibiza for the whole summer, and they're less direct about their intentions. Their approach seems inspired by a bit of scripture from Matthew, found on the last page of the 24-7 Prayer Manual that all of the missionaries are encouraged to read. 'I am sending you out like sheep among wolves,' it says. 'Therefore be as shrewd as snakes and as innocent as doves.' They filter through the community, working as club promoters and waitresses, initiating friendships and doing good deeds. Eventually, they hope, they'll find an opportunity to slip in a few words about Jesus." (_emphasis mine_)

(Honestly I think this is a pretty high risk strategy, particularly having backed up to page 1 of the quoted article, which is a lot more graphic than page 2 that google took me to directly)


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 26, 2007)

This approach of "friendship evangelism" I am not sure about. If people drop what they are doing and go become watiresses at party zones and then befriend the partiers under the guise of "being normal" and then try to "slip in some words about Jesus" then I am not sure this would be effective or even wise.

It seems that the best way to do it is to be upfront. If one can befriend people out of love for them and affect their lives from the start - GREAT, but to cultivate friendships as evangelistic targets and then - after an initial period of no God-talk - to begin peppering your targets seems deceitful.

Maybe this would be a good split off thread to discuss....


----------



## puritan lad (Dec 26, 2007)

"Evangelism" is a poor excuse to patronize a Hooter's. The most powerful witness that a Christian man can give to a Hooter's is to not be there. The absence of a Christian from Hooter's and his refusal to go says much more about the power of God unto salvation than his presence. In fact, his presence, at best, sends a mixed message.

Besides, people who patronize a Hooter's buy their groceries somewhere. The bank somewhere. They get their hair cut somewhere. There is no shortage of opportunity for evangelizing Hooter's patrons in everyday life without sacrificing personal holiness and going into Hooter's.

Of course, if one is really serious about evangelizing in Hooter's, send a women's group. My wife would have a few things to say to them. There are many alternatives to sending Christian men into Hooter's who have no business being there. The fact that these groups won't consider them speaks volumes as to their real purpose.

Also, consider the business aspect of this from Hooter's perspective. If these types of "Bible Studies" had any chance of being successful at evangelizing, do you really think Hooter's would allow them to take place? If they were successful, it would cost them customers. They want more customers, not fewer, and that is exactly what these Bible studies would produce.

In short, these people aren't really interested in attending a Bible Study at Hooter's. They are interested in attending Hooter's and using a pretend Bible Study to justify their ludeness, thumb their noses at the church, and bring reproach to the name of Christ.

At best, it is a poor error in judgment.


----------



## Eoghan (Jan 6, 2008)

*I followed the linkto the Hooters Bible study and...*

It would appear that the Hooters Bar is run by a church member, hence the link between the particular church and the premises. 

If I read it aright it explains it all. Not only is the church sending men to hooters they are affirming the legitamacy of the member who runs it!


----------



## John Gill (Jan 6, 2008)

Having a Bible study at a place named after a slang word for the female anatomy. 
This is stupidity.
And it's NOT the same as evangelizing to a topless tribe.
Why? I cannot say for sure but I've seen national geographic and never once lusted over a nude tribal person. I would have a much greater problem in a place like hooters.


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't think my wife would be too keen on their toppings...

...she already tells me that Victoria ought to keep her secrets to herself!


----------



## Narnian (Jan 6, 2008)

Their argument is that they are taking the gospel to the marketplace. The concept is good but the execution in this case is lousy. If they were sending in husband and wife teams to share the gospel with waitresses and patrons I would be much more sympathetic.

I confess I have never been there - don't like wings anyway -just skin and bone. I prefer my chicken the same way I like Bible studies, with lots of meat!


----------

